# pretty sure this one's ready.



## mentholiscold (Dec 22, 2019)

I think I'll pull this one. Looks ready, the other still has a week or more. It flowered later.


----------



## mentholiscold (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## mentholiscold (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## mentholiscold (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## mentholiscold (Dec 22, 2019)

Whadya think?


----------



## mentholiscold (Dec 22, 2019)

Has about a 5% amber count. Mostly cloudy, didn't see any clears last night


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 22, 2019)

I don’t see any amber trichomes. Do you normally harvest with very few ambers? Too many clear trichs in my experience gives a really racy, uncomfortable buzz.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 22, 2019)

It is easier to see trichome state in normal room lighting for me anyway. I see 2 amber trichs out of a hundred plus in one of your pics. I would wait if you can but it is all based on preference and of course, strain...


----------



## mentholiscold (Dec 22, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> It is easier to see trichome state in normal room lighting for me anyway. I see 2 amber trichs out of a hundred plus in one of your pics. I would wait if you can but it is all based on preference and of course, strain...


Those were from yesterday morning. Gonna check this evening again, and see. But yeah, I'd like a higher amber count, but not too many. Kinda want a more cerebral high, since it's sour d. Thanks a lot.


----------



## mentholiscold (Dec 22, 2019)

Looks iffy.


----------



## mentholiscold (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## mentholiscold (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 22, 2019)

If that was my plant, I’d give it another week, maybe more. I have a history of harvesting too early. I let my last grow go a week longer than I thought I needed to and I am happy I did. The effect is really enjoyable. Makes me really chatty and sociable. My typical early harvests the effect is more jittery and kinda paranoid. I think I was 20% or so amber. The bonus is your buds pack on weight too.


----------



## mentholiscold (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## mentholiscold (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## mentholiscold (Dec 22, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> If that was my plant, I’d give it another week, maybe more. I have a history of harvesting too early. I let my last grow go a week longer than I thought I needed to and I am happy I did. The effect is really enjoyable. Makes me really chatty and sociable. My typical early harvests the effect is more jittery and kinda paranoid. I think I was 20% or so amber. The bonus is your buds pack on weight too.


Thanks for the advice. I'll take it


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 22, 2019)

No problem. You have major frost but I see a lot of clear trichs in the pics. Another thing you could try to get a feel for what the effect is from an earlier harvest vs a later harvest is to harvest in stages. Take some buds in a week and some another week later. I have not tried it but have seen threads of folks that have. They were harvesting that was to let the lower buds develop more but it looks like it works.


----------



## mentholiscold (Dec 22, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> No problem. You have major frost but I see a lot of clear trichs in the pics. Another thing you could try to get a feel for what the effect is from an earlier harvest vs a later harvest is to harvest in stages. Take some buds in a week and some another week later. I have not tried it but have seen threads of folks that have. They were harvesting that was to let the lower buds develop more but it looks like it works.


I've heard of that, too. Worth a shot. Figure the bigger of the two autos, is still at least a couple weeks out. So the first is my guinea pig. Taking a couple early buds, may really help.


----------



## mentholiscold (Dec 25, 2019)

From yesterday, just late posting pics


----------



## mentholiscold (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## mentholiscold (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## mentholiscold (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## mentholiscold (Dec 27, 2019)

Just wanna eat em. With a tall, ice cold, porter.


----------



## mentholiscold (Dec 27, 2019)

Both now being flushed. Straight pH water. Larger fan leaves starting to yellow and die off. Only on the taller, multiple cola'd plant. The short compact, and dense beauty, is still nice n green. But buds are close to the end of ripening. Almost the end for these two autos.


----------



## mentholiscold (Dec 27, 2019)

I'm gonna try like hell to hold out thru the weekend. No promises.... May end up hanging upside down, before too much longer. Ha


----------



## JimmyNugs (Dec 28, 2019)

Just a few more days Menthol'.

It's the single hardest lesson farmers can learn. 

Patience...


----------



## mentholiscold (Dec 28, 2019)

JimmyNugs said:


> Just a few more days Menthol'.
> 
> It's the single hardest lesson farmers can learn.
> 
> Patience...


I know it! Home stretch. Ha.


----------



## mentholiscold (Dec 31, 2019)

Bunch of amber. Few more. Maybe today or tomorrows


----------



## mentholiscold (Dec 31, 2019)

My WiFi is down, and none of my new pics will upload. I'll post em from work, later. Better/stronger signal.


----------



## mentholiscold (Dec 31, 2019)

They're done. Hanging up now. Bout 25-30%amber. Thick as heck


----------



## JimmyNugs (Jan 1, 2020)

After the longest wait ever, you gotta wait a couple MORE weeks to make it serviceable. Lol


----------



## mentholiscold (Jan 1, 2020)

JimmyNugs said:


> After the longest wait ever, you gotta wait a couple MORE weeks to make it serviceable. Lol


Oh I know. Hang em. Bag em. Jar em wait. Wait. Wait.


----------



## mentholiscold (Jan 1, 2020)

Had more flower than I thought I would. So that's a plus. Bet I get close to 1.5-2.0oz per plant. We'll see


----------



## ziggyross (Jan 11, 2020)

What did you use to take your pictures?


----------



## mentholiscold (Jan 11, 2020)

ziggyross said:


> What did you use to take your pictures?


My phone. It's a Moto z. But I bought some cheap ass jewlers loupes from harbor freight, and they fit perfect over my phone's camera lens. So I use the 3x loupe and zoom my phone in all the way


----------



## mentholiscold (Jan 15, 2020)

Dropped the 9lb hammer, last nite. Funky gal! Whoooo-eeeeeee!


----------

